
Signals of selection in the human genome: important new paper - MaysonL
http://scienceblogs.com/geneticfuture/2009/03/signals_of_selection_in_the_hu.php
======
MaysonL
Money quote: "This is the most important recent paper in the field of human
evolutionary genetics - a thorough and careful analysis of the signatures of
positive natural selection left in our genome by the last 10-40,000 years of
adaptation, using a population sample that is far broader than those used in
previous studies (53 populations rather than 4)."

